# Ghana



## Ripcord22A (Sep 13, 2017)

Please for the love of Christ can we please block Ghanaian IP addresses?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 13, 2017)

lololololololol


----------



## Bloke (Sep 13, 2017)

You just made google reindex the site and our traffic from *The County That Cannot be Named *is about to go up again !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Please for the love of Christ can we please block Ghanaian IP addresses?


LOL!!!! It is getting annoying   LOL!!!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 14, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> lololololololol


AGREED!


Bloke said:


> You just made google reindex the site and our traffic from *The County That Cannot be Named *is about to go up again !!!!!!!!!


LOL!
Man, if I had been drinking anything while reading these posts I would have ruined my computer!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Please for the love of Christ can we please block Ghanaian IP addresses?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I had to shut down messaging on our facebook page due to the relentless messages asking for some of the gold, fame and power that Freemasonry provides. 

Oh yeah, as of today Ghana is blocked.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 14, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> I had to shut down messaging on our facebook page due to the relentless messages asking for some of the gold, fame and power that Freemasonry provides.
> 
> Oh yeah, as of today Ghana is blocked.



Best news I've heard all day.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 15, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> Oh yeah, as of today Ghana is blocked.


Very Good, LOL. Still laughing over these posts.


----------



## coachn (Sep 15, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> I had to shut down messaging on our facebook page due to the relentless messages asking for some of the gold, fame and power that Freemasonry provides.
> 
> Oh yeah, as of today Ghana is blocked.


AMEN AND ALLELUIA!


----------

